# Sonokinetic Tutti Vox Cinematic Choir! - [Intro price ends 6th July 23:59 CET]



## Sonokinetic BV (Mar 19, 2015)

Sonokinetic is pleased to announce "Tutti Vox" cinematic choir



We are full steam ahead developing the library and will provide more details soon. Tutti Vox will be available mid Q2 2015


----------



## Udo (Mar 19, 2015)

What, were you able to get the old Guusje Hermans' Tutti-Vox Ensemble back together, that 1960s "smartlappen muziek" ("tearjerker music") group from The Netherlands?


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Mar 20, 2015)

*Re: Sonokinetic announces Tutti Vox!*

We are very excited to be able to bring you Tutti Vox. As usual we will provide more information over the next couple of weeks. We can however say now that it was recorded in the same hall as our existing orchestral products


----------



## Markastellor (Mar 20, 2015)

*Re: Sonokinetic announces Tutti Vox Cinematic Choir!*

Really Looking forward to this!


----------



## MisteR (Apr 30, 2015)

*Re: Sonokinetic announces Tutti Vox Cinematic Choir!*

Are we getting close? I'm craving more teasers... :wink:


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Apr 30, 2015)

*Re: Sonokinetic announces Tutti Vox Cinematic Choir!*

Hi Mark,

We are hard at work on it at the moment, more news will be coming very soon!


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (May 28, 2015)

*Re: Sonokinetic announces Tutti Vox Cinematic Choir!*



We are pleased to announce that our "Tutti Vox" - Cinematic Choir library will be released on June 15th. Tutti Vox for Kontakt Player is recorded with a 48 piece symphonic choir. 40.000+ samples and consists of 3 separate instruments (Word sequencer, Sustains and a large choral FX Catalogue). Division is available on vocal groups Sopranos, Altos, Tenors and Basses. We will start releasing demos and DAW casts over the next 2 weeks


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Jun 12, 2015)

*Re: Sonokinetic announces Tutti Vox Cinematic Choir! - Arriving June 15th!*

Here's a first glimpse of Tutti Vox with this demo composed by Dirk Ehlert.











Tutti Vox - Cinematic Choir is a sample collection, performed by a 48 piece Choir and divided into three instruments:

Tutti Vox Core, which consists of several fx styles such as glissandi, tonal & atonal beds, harmonics, clusters and vocal fx-like whispers, mouth fx, shouts and screams.

Tutti Vox Lingua is a large collection of set phrases and words, configurable from a word book into a built-in sequencer for constructing your sentences and phrases.

Tutti Vox Spoken is a large collection of spoken words similar to the Lingua instrument

Tutti Vox Core offers a configurable FX chain to tweak and tune the sound of the instrument to your liking.

Tutti Vox Core is recorded with a tutti choir, the lingua and spoken instruments offer a division into voice groups; respectively SATB and male/female

All instruments offer tempo sync, velocity control and volume and pan control per section/effect. The full collection is available in 16 and 24 bit, 44,1KHz NCW of about 43000+ samples per pool (Combined 85000+ samples).

Enjoy this one over the weekend and join us on Monday 14:00 (CET) for the big release of all cinematics, tutorials and demos.


----------



## windshore (Jun 12, 2015)

With only 3 days left, you must have pricing set...?


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Jun 12, 2015)

*Re: Sonokinetic Tutti Vox Cinematic Choir! - Arriving June 15th! [first demo added]*

Hi yes we do. Had a bit of trouble with the posting as it kept wiping out the whole post when adding text. Roll on VI-C V2  

The price will be 249.90 Euro for an introductory period of 3 weeks after which the price will be 299.90 Euro


----------



## Niah (Jun 13, 2015)

Would love to hear a demo focused on the fx part on the library


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Jun 13, 2015)

*Re: Sonokinetic Tutti Vox Cinematic Choir! - Arriving June 15th! [first demo added]*

There will be detailed walk through videos and demos showing Tutti Vox's capabilities on Monday.


----------



## Niah (Jun 13, 2015)

*Re: Sonokinetic Tutti Vox Cinematic Choir! - Arriving June 15th! [first demo added]*



Sonokinetic BV @ Sat Jun 13 said:


> There will be detailed walk through videos and demos showing Tutti Vox's capabilities on Monday.



Excellent ! Looking forward to it _-)


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Jun 15, 2015)

*Re: Sonokinetic Tutti Vox Cinematic Choir! - Arriving June 15th! [first demo added]*

*Sonokinetic's next generation Choir library, Tutti Vox is a new take on sampling a 48 piece orchestral choir *



A choir library has been on our to-do list ever since our company was in its infancy and now finally the time has come. This is not just any choir library as this project had to be approached Sonokinetic style, being as playable and flexible as a sampled choir can be whilst sounding completely realistic.

We spent a lot of time developing the engine driving Tutti Vox and we are very proud indeed of what we have achieved; a new approach and an innovative way of working with sampled choir. 

Included in the package are three different tempo-synced instruments, focused on different elements of choral performance:

The main chunk is *Tutti Vox Core*, a large collection of unique vocal effects that warrant the name "Tutti" because they are not dissimilar to our orchestral FX library of the same name.

*Tutti Vox Lingua* is our multisampled instrument, where you choose word elements to construct complex phrases. Set up the words and then let your creativity run wild, playing them across the keyboard with soprano, alto, tenor and bass sections ranges configured to your taste. Do you want different sections to sing different words simultaneously? No problem with Lingua advanced, as you can program your choir sections independent of one another in ONE instance of Kontakt.

Also included in the package is *Tutti Vox Spoken*, unpitched spoken words recorded for male and female voices separately.


Demos
[flash width=450 height=250 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=https://soundcloud.com/sonokinetic/sets/tutti-vox[/flash]
https://soundcloud.com/sonokinetic/sets/tutti-vox

*Tutorial Walkthroughs*

*Overview*


*Essentials*


*Tutti Vox Core*


*Tutti Vox Lingua*


*Tutti Vox Spoken*


*DAWCast*


*Tutti Vox is compatible with the FREE Kontakt Player and the full Kontakt version 5.1 and above. Tutti Vox is available for the introductory price of 249.90 Euro for 3 weeks, after which the price will be 299.90 Euro*

For further information please visit http://www.sonokinetic.net/products/classical/tuttivox/


----------



## fiestared (Jun 15, 2015)

*Re: Sonokinetic Tutti Vox Cinematic Choir! - RELEASED - [WALKTHROUGHS ADDED]*

Hi,
I have NO Words to describe the "videos" and the Musics... Congratulations for this EXCELLENT work...
F.red


----------



## mk282 (Jun 15, 2015)

This is a HUGE undertaking! Sounds splendid, yet looks dead simple to use.

Bravo, guys!


----------



## Christof (Jun 15, 2015)

Sounds fabulous, downloading right now.


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Jun 15, 2015)

*Re: Sonokinetic Tutti Vox Cinematic Choir! - RELEASED - [WALKTHROUGHS ADDED]*

Thank you for your kind comments. They are very much appreciated.


----------



## Mike Greene (Jun 15, 2015)

*Re: Sonokinetic Tutti Vox Cinematic Choir! - RELEASED - [WALKTHROUGHS ADDED]*

Sounds great! This is very impressive. 8)


----------



## Christof (Jun 15, 2015)

Just came back to my studio after some hours, download complete...very late here, I gave it a very short try, but all I can say is: WOW...impressive, looking forward to get into this deeper tomorrow.

The only thing I was missing are legato patches, but maybe this is not meant to be included....not yet?


----------



## fiestared (Jun 16, 2015)

*Re: Sonokinetic Tutti Vox Cinematic Choir! - RELEASED - [WALKTHROUGHS ADDED]*

Hi,
To Sonokinetic BV
Do you have an upgrade program for people who own an old version of "Orchestral Bundle" like me. It could permit me to get what I need without buying again what I've already did.
Thanks
F.red


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Jun 16, 2015)

*Re: Sonokinetic Tutti Vox Cinematic Choir! - RELEASED - [WALKTHROUGHS ADDED]*

Hi F.red,

As we have extended our orchestral bundle over time, it very much varies depending on when you initially purchased. The best thing to do is contact us at support.sonokinetic.net and we will see what the best option is for you.


----------



## fiestared (Jun 16, 2015)

*Re: Sonokinetic Tutti Vox Cinematic Choir! - RELEASED - [WALKTHROUGHS ADDED]*

Thanks Sonokinetic BV, mail sent to support... And by the way who makes your superb "videos" ? They're with no doubt best in show...
F.red


----------



## stargazer (Jun 16, 2015)

*Re: Sonokinetic Tutti Vox Cinematic Choir! - RELEASED - [WALKTHROUGHS ADDED]*

Congrats to the release!
Is it possible to build words in the Vox Lingua patch/mode?
I noticed there are separate consonants only in the Vox Spoken.
Legato?
Legato with "portamento"?

Thanks,
Hakan


----------



## mk282 (Jun 16, 2015)

No, you cannot build words. It has recorded words, but not individual letters. The point of Tutti Vox is not writing out words from scratch.


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Jun 16, 2015)

*Re: Sonokinetic Tutti Vox Cinematic Choir! - RELEASED - [WALKTHROUGHS ADDED]*

The videos are produced by us in conjunction with a couple of amazing visual artists, the great team of Tomasz Maronski does the animated ones and this Tutti Vox video was a photorealistic production using hubble Telescope imagery, done by Minyo Kostadinov

Glad you like them, a huge amount of work goes into each one!


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Jun 16, 2015)

*Re: Sonokinetic Tutti Vox Cinematic Choir! - RELEASED - [WALKTHROUGHS ADDED]*

You can skip between vowels of different words, but you can't build words from scratch. Sascha Knorr used some of the consonants of the spoken patch in conjunction with the vowels in lingua in the 'NYC' video, which worked well for him too. We'll release a DAW cast of his score soon too!

you can play melodies with the given words, and polyphonic passages too.


----------



## fiestared (Jun 16, 2015)

*Re: Sonokinetic Tutti Vox Cinematic Choir! - RELEASED - [WALKTHROUGHS ADDED]*



Sonokinetic BV @ 16/6/2015 said:


> The videos are produced by us in conjunction with a couple of amazing visual artists, the great team of Tomasz Maronski does the animated ones and this Tutti Vox video was a photorealistic production using hubble Telescope imagery, done by Minyo Kostadinov
> 
> Glad you like them, a huge amount of work goes into each one!



Excellent ! Congrats to all the artists involved... Video and Music complement each other perfectly and offer a full emotional experience...
F.red


----------



## Pietro (Jun 18, 2015)

*Re: Sonokinetic Tutti Vox Cinematic Choir! - RELEASED - [WALKTHROUGHS ADDED]*

Another ambitious project released. Congrats, team!

- Piotr


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Jun 23, 2015)

Here is the DAWCast for Sascha's wonderful composition


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Jun 26, 2015)

[updated to reflect new forum media types]

*Sonokinetic's next generation Choir library, Tutti Vox is a new take on sampling a 48 piece orchestral choir *



A choir library has been on our to-do list ever since our company was in its infancy and now finally the time has come. This is not just any choir library as this project had to be approached Sonokinetic style, being as playable and flexible as a sampled choir can be whilst sounding completely realistic.

We spent a lot of time developing the engine driving Tutti Vox and we are very proud indeed of what we have achieved; a new approach and an innovative way of working with sampled choir.

Included in the package are three different tempo-synced instruments, focused on different elements of choral performance:

The main chunk is *Tutti Vox Core*, a large collection of unique vocal effects that warrant the name "Tutti" because they are not dissimilar to our orchestral FX library of the same name.

*Tutti Vox Lingua* is our multisampled instrument, where you choose word elements to construct complex phrases. Set up the words and then let your creativity run wild, playing them across the keyboard with soprano, alto, tenor and bass sections ranges configured to your taste. Do you want different sections to sing different words simultaneously? No problem with Lingua advanced, as you can program your choir sections independent of one another in ONE instance of Kontakt.

Also included in the package is *Tutti Vox Spoken*, unpitched spoken words recorded for male and female voices separately.



*Demos*




*DAWCast*


*Tutti Vox is compatible with the FREE Kontakt Player and the full Kontakt version 5.1 and above. Tutti Vox is available for the introductory price of 249.90 Euro for 3 weeks, after which the price will be 299.90 Euro*

For further information please visit http://www.sonokinetic.net/products/classical/tuttivox/


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Jun 30, 2015)

Hi everyone,

Just a heads up that there is now less than one week remaining to pick up Tutti Vox at the introductory price!


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Jul 2, 2015)

We had a great chat with Deane Ogden of Scorecast recently covering some of the background and origins to Tutti Vox. Here is the link:

http://www.scorecastonline.com/2015/07/02/sco-betweenisode-sonokinetics-tutti-vox/


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Jul 4, 2015)

2 days left to pick up Tutti Vox at the introductory price

http://www.sonokinetic.net/products/classical/tuttivox/


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Jul 6, 2015)

Final call for the introductory price. The price goes up from 249.90 to 299.90 Euros at 23:59 CET tonight

http://www.sonokinetic.net/products/classical/tuttivox/


----------

